
Rocket League Drops Mac and Linux Support for 'new technologies' - jessehorne
https://www.polygon.com/2020/1/23/21078948/rocket-league-mac-linux-support-final-patch-march-features-online-offline
======
jessehorne
It's a shame to see support for Mac and Linux dropped. That means I won't be
playing the game anymore. I requested a refund and it went through. I suggest
others do the same before they start denying refund requests.

